# what's up



## Haychuckie (Jan 9, 2020)

just saying hello, and I'm looking


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 9, 2020)

Welcome to imf!


----------



## Haychuckie (Jan 10, 2020)

thanks I need someone in the USA


----------



## Haychuckie (Jan 10, 2020)

1st time buyer.. I'm in! my email xxxxxx


----------



## Haychuckie (Jan 10, 2020)

TripleOvertime said:


> Welcome to imf!



1st time buyer.. I'm in


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 10, 2020)

I edited your email out of your post.  That info you don't want on the forum.  Hang out for a while, see how we do things here.  Get your post count up a little.


----------



## Haychuckie (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm not going anywhere,  I just started working out this past  August, haven't missed a day since.  definitely have gotten stronger,  size is just starting to show, I take the usual supp's,  Creatine BCAA's etc. looking for an extra edge, I dont have a workout partner,  pretty everyday by myself.  hit the gym by 530AM for 2 hours.. if you could point me in the right direction,   Domestically.  that would be awesome.. not getting any younger.. be 52 in a few months


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 11, 2020)

Many good sponsors here.  Check out reviews to see what suits you best.  Chances are you will get messages from people trying to sell you products.  Be carfeull of those, many are scams etc.  Stick with a board sponsor listed here.


----------



## Haychuckie (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm going w/you, I see u have a payment method that I like to use... I order once a week.. I dont know if I'm aloud to say how much, but a few hundred


----------



## Haychuckie (Jan 11, 2020)

well idk now, went back and that method isn't there now??


----------



## Haychuckie (Jan 11, 2020)

does anyone answer on Facebook?? just asking, I sent a PM there


----------



## Afont817 (Jan 11, 2020)

Haychuckie said:


> does anyone answer on Facebook?? just asking, I sent a PM there



Facebook? Nooooo that?s the worst idea ever! Get yourself a secure email like Tutanota. Never use Facebook or insecure emails to talk business on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haychuckie (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm not an idiot, they have a Facebook page and I sent them a PM, but no one has answered,  that's reason behind the question


----------



## REHH (Jan 11, 2020)

Haychuckie said:


> I'm not an idiot, they have a Facebook page and I sent them a PM, but no one has answered,  that's reason behind the question




I didn't believe it but yes I just looked, monster has both a Facebook and Instagram and on their Facebook they list a business address in New York and it shows 383 people checked in at that address.....lol


----------



## Afont817 (Jan 11, 2020)

REHH said:


> I didn't believe it but yes I just looked, monster has both a Facebook and Instagram and on their Facebook they list a business address in New York and it shows 383 people checked in at that address.....lol



Wow is pretty much all I can say to that!! I wonder if it?s actually them or some meat head trying to make a buck selling their stuff?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 12, 2020)

The face book thing is news to me and the boss.  Long ago we had a rep that made the instagram and evidently the facebook as well.  We let that rep go along time ago for certain reasons.  As you can see neither of those have been active for a long time.  Quite embarassing to be honest.


----------



## Haychuckie (Jan 12, 2020)

well I'm glad it was there or I wouldn't have found you guys. me being the generation that uses FB.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 12, 2020)

Haychuckie said:


> well I'm glad it was there or I wouldn't have found you guys. me being the generation that uses FB.


We won't let you down bro.  You can count on that.  There are so many good choices here to choose from, so thanks for giving ua a shot.


----------



## Haychuckie (Jan 13, 2020)

got it ready in the cart.. just need to wait until Wednesday


----------



## ordawg1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Welcome aboard Chuckie ~~~


----------

